# Rabbits



## Stihlman441 (May 26, 2009)

Top rifle is a Ruger .204 and the other is a custom Ruger in .17 Ackley Hornet


----------



## rob206 (May 27, 2009)

The .17 Ackley Hornet looks especially nice. Is that a No 1 action? My dad has a Ruger No 1 chambered for .270 Win. I've always liked the looks of that model.

Those rabbits, are they for the dinner table or pest control?


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 27, 2009)

Yes that is a No1 actoin,and the rabbits are for dog food as well as vermin control.


----------



## yooper (May 29, 2009)

I like rabbit cooked in red sauce with palanta on the side!


----------



## JohnJr (Jun 23, 2009)

What kind of mount is that on the no1?
I just have the standard ruger rings


----------



## tree md (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like some good eating. I like mine fried... with taters!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 24, 2009)

JohnJr said:


> What kind of mount is that on the no1?
> I just have the standard ruger rings



I made the basses myself out of stainless.


----------

